# billing from home



## mlduong (Jul 11, 2008)

I would like to know how much would I charge a doctor to do his billing from home?  Would I charge by the hour or would I charge per claim billed?  If by the hour, how much? If per claim, how much?

Thanks


----------



## smeeks31 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Question*

My question to you is how did you approach the doctors office about billing from home?  I know with all who have asked about coding from home and such and I got the idea that since that is in such need at this point.  I thought that since I have a fulltime coding position but now seeking a part time position to supplement my income.  I have tried looking at other sites on my approach..should I have a cover letter that explains my plans/goals/what i'm seeking and then that gives them a chance on wondering or what?  I'm sorry I don't have an answer on how much and what to charge but I have also looked into that and no one specifies on that as well.  I get a little fustrated on some of the no responses.  But If I do find out I will respond for you.


----------



## monicams2003 (Jul 17, 2008)

I do not know if this is helpful, but I have worked for a few billing companies and they all charged a percentage of the incoming payments from what you've billed out.  The offices were charged between 5% and 7%.


----------

